
Everyone stop implementing programming languages, right now It's been solved - setra
http://goodmath.scientopia.org/2014/02/04/everyone-stop-implementing-programming-languages-right-now-its-been-solved/
======
vgy7ujm
It was solved back when Larry Wall introduced the world to Perl.

~~~
qbrass
It was solved with ALGOL, but everyone wants to implement their own variation
of it.

